# Question for QM Officers



## c.jacob (3 Feb 2006)

Does anybody know how to get Duffle Bags?  I've tried the Logistiks website and it doesn't list them.  I phoned them and they don't even seem to know what a Duffle Bag is.  So where do you order them from?


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> Does anybody know how to get Duffel Bags?  I've tried the Logistiks website and it doesn't list them.  I phoned them and they don't even seem to know what a Duffel Bag is.  So where do you order them from?


Logistik only sells CF Dress (Parade) Uniforms. 
Duffle bags are part of our operational field kit scales. If you're not entitled to be issued it at clothing....try E-bay or an Army surplus store.


----------



## PViddy (3 Feb 2006)

Jacob,

I know what you are talking about.  Bags are issued to all cadets, should be through your local ASU, requisitioned through your local cadet Det., they will send you a bulk load to your Sqn.  Ask your CO as he is the account holder and will have more info.

cheers

PV


----------



## c.jacob (4 Feb 2006)

Thanks PViddy.  That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## gt102 (4 Feb 2006)

Holy Casbah! You mean those awsome duffel's are FREE to cadets? I always though that the people I saw with them got them at surplus stores or something!

I really learned something new! Guess what Crowe is submitting in a formal written memo on Monday.


----------



## ryanmann356 (5 Feb 2006)

Corps' dont usually issue duffles to cadets.  Usually if you want an army duffle you have to buy it from a surplus store or get one from CPgear.com.  But I havent seen any cadpat duffles in a surplus store, the stores only sell the old OD ones.  I was a platoon QM for a while and the only thing that got issued was the usual stuff (toque, gloves C1s, turtle neck, etc)  I always thought duffles and stuff like that fell into the "optional" category and could be bought at the cadets expense.


----------



## PViddy (5 Feb 2006)

Well, i can't speak for your region, or even if your Officers know how to get duffel bags issued to Cadets, but here duffel bags are definately authroized for issue to Cadets.  Just gotta ask for them.

cheers

PV


----------



## c.jacob (5 Feb 2006)

Duffle Bags are on the the Uniform issue card and when I was in cadets they were a normal issue item and everyone was issued one.  Right now We're having trouble getting them.  They were back ordered last year and the ones we do have are being saved for those going to camp this summer.


----------

